# In need of new 32" TV with internet connection



## donna1950 (Apr 29, 2011)

:4-dontkno I'm in need a new 32" TV and was considering the purchase of one with internet streaming ability. In the opinion of this forum, is it better to buy a good hgtv led lcd without those capacities and set up internet connections using other means (which I need to research), or try the newer TVs offering this? Is it too new and another thing that could go wrong with a TV? I have a mac snow leopard computer with a 10.6.7 operating system.

I was considering the following:
*VIZIO XVT323SV 32-Inch Full HD* 1080p LED LCD HDTV with VIA Internet Application - about $500 (I know 1080 isn't needed for this size, but 720 isn't available with streaming to my knowledge)
Amazon.com: VIZIO XVT323SV 32-Inch Full HD 1080p LED LCD HDTV with VIA Internet Application, Black: Electronics 

Is this a TV I'm bound to have problems with or as good as any of the available brands with that feature? Please let me know your opinions.

I spent almost $900 on a samsung 32" 3 years ago & the power supply board is out. Don't want to spend anymore on it after having capacitors repaired. It is a piece of junk!
Thanks in advance,
donna


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

personally I did some research a couple of months ago on tv's with internet and found that you could be limited to watching to what is available in an app. If you regularly visit other movie sites that does not have an app, then you are out of luck. 

I ended up just getting a cheap computer and hook it up to my new 42 inch vizio tv. this way I can use it as a dvr, connect to my home library, and do whatever I need to do online in addition to watching movies.


----------



## donna1950 (Apr 29, 2011)

So no HBO and Boardwalk Empire with this type of TV? It sounded as though one would need cable for the signal.
Donna


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It only works when you are an HBO subscriber.


----------



## donna1950 (Apr 29, 2011)

I received Vizio with internet apps. Currently still subscribed to cable. Hooked up vizio, TV walked me through wireless internet and cable connections. Both seem to be working well. Will discontinue movie channel since netflix and hulu are available with subscriptions. As I become familiar with apps, will consider discontinuing cable depending on how much I'm savvy enough to access online.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My wife and I cut cable in favor of Netflix but then Burgios (sp?) and Game of Thrones appeared...


----------

